# USA Today will be dropped and CNN will be added



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

If any of you who used to listen (like myself or currently listen to USA Today

http://www.usatoday.com/money/media/2002-11-13-xmradio-cuts_x.htm

It says here that XM will drop USA Today (ch. 121, which I used to listen to) and add CNN. Among the expected program changes it says. Doesn't say when, though


----------

